# pirates of the carribean ride song



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone have an mp3 of the song form the ride at Disney?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I had the full ride track...let me look for it. Did you want the old version or the new one at Disney now. I have the old version. You might also be able to youtube the complete ride and then covert the video to mp3.

I'll try to find the track.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Disneyworld - Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life for Me) - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

http://www.pdxbands.com/mp3s/moneyt_hoe.mp3

If you use Firefox, there's a neat little add-on called "Flashgot"... install that. It allows you to save any media you find on the net... so like that last link is a quicktime page. With Flashgot, you just "Get Media" and it automatically downloads it to your compy... then open up something like Window's player and there it is. Ready to be uploaded to an MP3.

Edit: I'm assuming the song you are talking about is "Yo Ho, Yo Ho A Pirate's Life for Me"?


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

You may want to check out member Captain Jack Sparrow's web site. He has a lot of clips you may be interested in.


----------

